# Hot off the wheel



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just had to show you some of my latest...I'm gearing up for the Erie trip and our Walleye/Bass/Musky/Pike opener here in May....these first two are a couple of my Bass-A-Matic Jr. baits, killer on smallmouth....(excuse the glare)


















This one is one of my Shad-A-Matic baits in a new color for me, Taco Salad....this one has hand painted eyes. This color is great on our Walleye here in the early summer.









Now this next one is a Musky bait, 6" long and a new body style with a Carp paint scheme and hand made eyes. I think this one will get bit....


















That's it, hope you enjoy em. Good fishin....

Rod


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet color schemes Rod, I really like that purpledecent. The level of detail that you guys put on those little lures amazes me. Nice design on the musky lure also, different shape from anything you see on the market. Definitely one of the better carp patterns I've seen, the gold really sets it off nicely.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Those are awesome!! How much do you chage to make some for sale?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Rod,
I can't stop staring at that musky bait. Only way to make it better, get some teeth marks in her!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Rod, that is an impressive collection of lures. A ton of work went into those, and it show's! Multiple scale shoot's with varied background's, fade's, a wide color selection, hand painted eye's and scale tipping! Wow, it's got to be time to go fishing! Awesome,

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments....hopefully we will all be fishin soon....

Rod


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

A dang nice set of lures Rod i love the schemes and so would our fish here


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm taking the temp again this weekend, rj. Soon will put those beautiful baits to the waters.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I happy to be the proud owner of one of those bass-a-matic jrs.

Today I threw it on the next cast after a smallmouth took a swipe at one of my musky lures at the river...and it got clobbered:


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

that's awesome Vince....I told you those were smallmouth magnets...lol

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod those look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was able to log on at work! I can't load them on my slow dial-up at home. Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait till you come down. Night walleyes and smallies! Maybe some steelies also!

I love the eyes on them also!

John


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow Rod...all of those look like they will hang a fish or two...I think you covered all of the bases with that batch!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

hay rod how do u go about getting one of those bass a matics baits. i didnt see them on your website, awsome work by the way


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Works of art man, those are beautiful. Purpledescent is great.

Brian


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome baits R.J. love the carp scheme bait, let me know when you want to swap, i have a frog or 2 i can tempt you with ,lol

Etch


----------

